# Rest In Peace, Jake.



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

I adopted Jake 9 years ago. He’s been a constant companion and friend, helping me through some difficult hurdles in my life. He went from a feisty young pup to a gray-faced, grumpy old timer. Today, sadly, I had to part ways. Despite all my attempts to prevent it (special bowls, canned food, etc) he still managed to get a severe, untreatable case of bloat.

Saying goodbye is hard.

I love you, old man.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. That is so hard. May you be comforted by your memories and surrounded by understanding friends and family.


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My dog, Becca, passed on 8-31-18. I know the pain. They are family, and for some they are your most devoted family member.


----------



## bassun (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm so sorry, there's nothing I can say that helps. I know your pain, and it sucks.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

It is so nice that you have this painting. Over time may the happy memories bring more smiles than tears. But for now, welcome the tears.


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

My heart pains with your loss. The loss of a beloved friend and companion can leave such an empty and painful hole in our lives. The painting is beautiful of him and what a wonderful gift and token of remembrance to have. May your tears for Jake come and wash you and may those beautiful memories you have shared together brighten this dark time and the warmth hold you. He is waiting for you on the other side of the field where he plays and runs around barking... waiting to run to your side once again. Thank you Jake for being such a wonderful companion.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for your loss! 9 years is both a long time, and way way too short a time for a dependable, and constant companion...RIP Jake!


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------

